# Good Older Finger Bows?



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

caribou has always seemed to have a good reputation... hey, seeing as you're a Trad shooter, what would be a good english-style longbow? one thats reasonablt inexpensive but decent quality etc. for a starter.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

this is personal opinion of a poor shooter but i've had a hoyt protec and hated it . currently have a merlin supernova i'm trying to sell . both had cams and i've found i much prefer wheels . supernova is 41 1/2 inches a to a and i find drawing 30 inches fingers that a to a is to short . just bought a hoyt superstar [or prostar i don't remember] and have a hoyt provantage . both are 48'' a to a with deflex riser and very nice although mass weight of superstar is a little heavy [i'm 70 ] . if i were going to buy one really cheap finger bow it would be the provantage .


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Rockydog said:


> I'm basically a trad shooter, but would like to get a compound for fingers, yet don't want to spend much to try it out. What would be some good older bows to check out?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


.....Hi, Steve!...."WE" need more info from You....Things like, What is Your draw length?.....What do You plan on doing with this bow, examples being is it for Hunting, 3-D, Indoor Spots, Field Archery, Outdoor Spots, and also, things like do You prefer a smooth, soft drawing bow, that has a high brace height, or are You looking for, or willing to shoot a little bit "Hotter" set-up, with cams?.....Just a few things that will help narrow it down for Your search....Take care........Jim


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*former finger shooter*

Well a bow of 40" or longer is gonna be needed. I shot a constitution from bowtech isn't a bad start. hoyt makes a longer bow I believe its a montega if I remember correctly. Also mathews makes a conquest thats pretty long. Not familar with anything else of current bows. I shoot a constitution with release and my dad is currently wanting a new modern bow for fingers. These are the bows that I'm familar with. I have some older bows but getting parts is now not a possibility. Shot jennings for many yrs and not sure whats available from jennings and their product line. Are you gonna use for hunting or target. Their are things we need to know before helping any further like mentioned before. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Rockydog (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Fellas, thanks for the replies.

Noobist - These aren't exactly English style longbows, most would be described as semi English American flatbows. The Martin ML 10 is a great starter bow and can had pretty cheap ($125 or so) and sometimes a good deal on a used Howard Hill LB (closest to an ELB) can be found too (about $250-275). More of a mild reflex deflex bow, the Bear Montana is a good longbow too.

Haperman - I'd basically just use the bow to dink around with on my home range and possibly hunt with it too. I draw a pretty honest 29" with my recurves. In the past I did shoot a Martin Jaguar with Z-cams a great deal with a release, but put a release in my hands now and it's target panic city! I want something that draws smooth too. I've tried drawing a couple single cam bows that just about wrench my shoulder out of its socket trying to get to the rollover point. Those old Z-cams drew like butter in comparison. I'd also use it barebow and probably shoot it 2 fingers under


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

sent you a PM


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

*Oneida*

Anyone have experience with the older oneida's like the aeroforce for shooting fingers?


----------



## bigfish1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

the oneida af is a great finger bow but a little heavy at 5lb a tom cat or a sreaming eagle are also great bows


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

I know i just saw a Hoyt superstar supreme in the classifieds and thats a real good one to start with.Won't kill your wallet and they are great shooters. Little heavier than todays bows but a shooter none the less.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

Rockydog said:


> Hi Fellas, thanks for the replies.
> 
> Noobist - These aren't exactly English style longbows, most would be described as semi English American flatbows. The Martin ML 10 is a great starter bow and can had pretty cheap ($125 or so) and sometimes a good deal on a used Howard Hill LB (closest to an ELB) can be found too (about $250-275). More of a mild reflex deflex bow, the Bear Montana is a good longbow too.



thanks for that


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

*older bows*

I went from shooting traditional gear to shooting an Oneida Af and love it, been thinking about taking off the sights and learning to shoot it barebow.


----------



## INABIL (Oct 22, 2007)

I just got an '04 Pro Tec w/LX Pro limbs making it a little under 47" axle to axle with I think they are called accu wheels. $250.00 Very smooth draw.

My '02 Pro Tec w/XT 3000 limbs was about 43" axle to axle.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 26, 2009)

I just bought a Matthews Drenalin LD with 65% let off, as I always been a finger shooter. It is working very well for me so far. I am using a NAP plunger/flipper rest and a Saunders Tab.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

My first finger bow was and still is an Oneida H250. Not only does it look like a bow(recurve tips) but you can shoot off the shelf and cant the bow the same way as you shoot a trad bow.


----------



## shooter_1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I shot pro fingers a few years...gotta conquest 3 with mathews rest and quiver..2007 model I'' take 350.00 for


----------



## Zag (Oct 12, 2006)

Rockydog, 

Sent you a PM.


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

inabil said:


> i just got an '04 pro tec w/lx pro limbs making it a little under 47" axle to axle with i think they are called accu wheels. $250.00 very smooth draw.
> 
> My '02 pro tec w/xt 3000 limbs was about 43" axle to axle.


good deal here!


----------

